# Ameca



## exqqqme (Mar 17, 2008)

I've owned a little place in Ameca, Jalisco for the last 2 years. The only gringos I've ever seen around town are the Morman Missionaries... I was wondering if there are any ExPats living in Ameca... or does anyone know of someone who does? I like the town a lot and have lots of local friends who have helped me with my lousy spanish, and to make me feel welcome. I would just like to get another's perspective on this place.

I am about an hour west & south of guadalajara on the road to PV via Mascota...

Thanks,
Scott-


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That appears to be a nice area and I think there may be a few expats in Mascota, but I know little of Ameca. Keep looking in all the right places.


----------



## exqqqme (Mar 17, 2008)

I really like Mascota. I would have bought a place there but my wife didn't want to be that far out. Ameca is nice as it has decent services available, such as better medical facilities and so on, and it is only an hour or so from Guadalajara, or the Chapala area where I am sure we will make friends too.
Scott-


----------

